# Watkins Glen April 18th 2015



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok so a couple of us (myself Tomko and RollinOn18s) have been in communication regarding a meet up at the Glen this year. I have contacted Rob at Watkins Glen and have reserved a track time. We need a minimum of 10 cars to keep that reservation. I have used Sciphi's format from last year below and modified for this years event. Please respond to this thread if you definitely can join us.

Calling all CruzeTalk folks to the third annual Watkins Glen Opening Day Meet! This year opening day at The Glen is April 18, 2015

Cost: $25/car for 3 paced laps of the Watkins Glen racetrack. 
Place: Watkins Glen, NY Opening Weekend - Watkins Glen International
Date: April 18, 2015 (it's a Saturday)
Time: Time on track: 12:30 PM (tentative). We need to be there 45 minutes ahead of time to pay and stage. So we'll roll out of Watkins Glen town and zip up the hill at about 11:15 AM to arrive at the racetrack at 11:45 AM. If you get separated, say you're with the CruzeTalk.com group going onto the track at 12:30 PM. Or look for the group of Cruzes.

Rob from Watkins Glen had the following reminders: *55 mph speed limit, stay single file, no passing, and no other horseplay.* *Failure to obey will mean the rule-breaker gets kicked off the property, no questions asked.*

More information: 

Activities: Lapping the track, pictures, getting dinner at Jerlando's, the best pizzeria in the Finger Lakes (there isn't much inside seating), or parking at Lakeside Park. There are first-come-first-served pavilions there. The outdoor activities will be as weather permits. Light jackets are recommended, as it is late April in upstate NY! Depending on the weather, there is a Dunkin Donuts, a Wal-Mart and a P&C grocery store in town if the weather is bad. This will be a "closed-hood" and "no car work" meet. No time/space to do any car work. 

If you don't want to do the racetrack but still want to meet, you're more than welcome to join us! Just let us know.

Meeting place in Watkins Glen: The Wal-Mart in town. The address is: 515 E 4th St, Watkins Glen, NY. It's very easy to find. 

Meeting time: 11 AM. 


Last year was a blast! Those of us who went had a great time. 

We need 10 cars to register for a slot. Who's interested? We need 4 more confirmations for a guaranteed slot!!!

List of folks confirmed so far: 

blk88verde 
blk88verde son
blk88verde son's friend
Tomko

Kman220
oilburner

Tentative:


UlyssesSG
nybble + 1 or 2


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

90% sure I can make it.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> 90% sure I can make it.


 Great! It is a great time.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Double Nickel ??*



blk88verde said:


> Rob from Watkins Glen had the following reminders: *55 mph speed limit, stay single file, no passing, and no other horseplay.* *Failure to obey will mean the rule-breaker gets kicked off the property, no questions asked.*


*Get together at the Glen: great idea and much appreciated!* Hope the weather cooperates and makes it a memorable day.

In years gone by I spent innumerable weekends at Watkins Glen both at Formula One, Trans-Am and Can-Am races and also as a frequent participant myself in SCCA National road racing events. Of course I've walked Glen Falls and spent quite a few hours with friends at Seneca Lodge, too. Many good and happy memories, truly.

Now to the meat: Do I understand correctly that the on track speed is limited to 55 mph and nothing faster? I would have thought the pace car might be used to get participants lined up and, once well-ordered at 55, then proceed to pick up the pace to let's say 85 to 100 mph, depending on conditions.

Wouldn't mind attending, but I don't think I'm game to drive 265 miles one way to lap the track at 55. Please tell me it ain't so.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Now to the meat: Do I understand correctly that the on track speed is limited to 55 mph and nothing faster? I would have thought the pace car might be used to get participants lined up and, once well-ordered at 55, then proceed to pick up the pace to let's say 85 to 100 mph, depending on conditions.
> 
> Wouldn't mind attending, but I don't think I'm game to drive 265 miles one way to lap the track at 55. Please tell me it ain't so. :smile:


 I think this is standard statement the Track has to make. Last year I was pulling 100+ trying to keep up with Sciphi and the pace car with my GTO. We all had a blast, I am about 225 miles from the Glen. Definitely worth the drive. I saw an F1 race at the Glen in the 1970's. Saw the 6 wheeled Tyrells and awesome sounding Alfa F1 car racing.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The 55 limit has to be enforced for the first few laps to give new drivers on the track a chance to learn the curves.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm sorry I can't make it guys. I am really trying to save all the money I can to buy a house by the end of the year...


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> The 55 limit has to be enforced for the first few laps to give new drivers on the track a chance to learn the curves.


 Yes the first lap the pace car took it a little easy, but after that the chase was on. After the lapping you could tell from the smell of everyone's brakes the cars were being pushed pretty hard.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

blk88verde said:


> Yes the first lap the pace car took it a little easy, but after that the chase was on. After the lapping you could tell from the smell of everyone's brakes the cars were being pushed pretty hard.


sounds even better!!:grin:


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm interested, checking with a friend or two if they are.

Are we looking Cruze-only or are other cars welcome, perhaps a Miata?


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I'm interested, checking with a friend or two if they are.
> 
> Are we looking Cruze-only or are other cars welcome, perhaps a Miata?


 We are open to non Cruze's. I have a BMW320i. Last year I took my 2004 GTO. We had a 2013 Malibu, a Cobalt, a Pontiac G8 GT and 2004 Volvo s70 last year too in our group. Non Cruze's this year so far includes my 320i, my son's BMW AH3, a CTS and a Volvo S60R.


----------



## Kman220 (Feb 15, 2015)

Count me in! I just bought the Cruze a month ago and would like to meet some members


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Count me in! I just bought the Cruze a month ago and would like to meet some members


 Will do.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Four weeks to opening weekend at the Glen! If anyone else is interested in joining please respond to this thread. I believe we can have up to 15 cars in a group.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

3 weeks till Opening Weekend. I sure hope the weather is good for April 18th. I am in Southeastern NY and it has been flurrying all day.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

maybe I will leave my snow tires on.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> maybe I will leave my snow tires on.


 2 years ago about a half hour before we all got on the track there was a white out. Last year the weather was sunny and in the 60s. Not sure if snows are rated for 100+ mph.


----------



## 30 Ounce (Nov 18, 2012)

Man, I wish I lived closer to you guys!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Two weeks to go!! Just a reminder-Watkins Glen opening weekend meet is April 18th. I need to confirm with Rob at the Glen before next weekend how many of will be on the track.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

blk88verde said:


> Two weeks to go!! Just a reminder-Watkins Glen opening weekend meet is April 18th. I need to confirm with Rob at the Glen before next weekend how many of will be on the track.


I am rock solid on with my brother at the wheel of his CTS sport. 

Also looking forward to the company of other members and that splendid pizza and onion rings at Jerlando's.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

will be there for sure , staying in Niagara falls Friday nite.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Excellent, looking forward to seeing everyone. We are (the BMW contingent) staying the Friday night in Elmira, approx. 30 mins from the Glen.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

blk88verde said:


> Excellent, looking forward to seeing everyone. We are (the BMW contingent) staying the Friday night in Elmira, approx. 30 mins from the Glen.


I stayed once at the Country Inn and Suites in Elmira and was impressed. Really enjoyed their indoor swimming pool and fresh cookies too.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I stayed once at the Country Inn and Suites in Elmira and was impressed. Really enjoyed their indoor swimming pool and fresh cookies too.


 Looks nice but a little pricey.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Just letting everyone know you can still attend the meet and enjoy a few laps around Watkins Glen. I have until the end of this week to finalize and let the track(Rob) know how many of us to expect. You will have a great time, I can assure you that.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

It was a blast last year! 

I'm making a 10 hour round trip to do it - and I highly recommend it. 

And I'm not even remotely a racing kind of guy.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

One week to go!! If you want to join us let me know.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Update - I spoke to Rob at the Track yesterday. We are all set with our slot. Looking forward to meeting with everyone and having a blast on the track.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Weather.com is showing 65 degrees and mostly sunny at the Glen for the meet on Saturday.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

So today, I went to a BMW UDE (Ultimate Driving Experience) held at MetLife Stadium in NJ. The reason it has to do with Watkins Glen, was that I mentioned to my driving Instructor - LeeAnn, that I was going to the Glen for Opening weekend. She absolutely loves that track. She said the only other comparable track in the US would be COTA in Texas. Just thought I would share. By the way she gave me some great driving tips/instructions. Two of her drivers at the event had the Fastest times.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

blk88verde said:


> So today, I went to a BMW UDE (Ultimate Driving Experience) held at MetLife Stadium in NJ. The reason it has to do with Watkins Glen, was that I mentioned to my driving Instructor - LeeAnn, that I was going to the Glen for Opening weekend. She absolutely loves that track. She said the only other comparable track in the US would be COTA in Texas. Just thought I would share. By the way she gave me some great driving tips/instructions. Two of her drivers at the event had the Fastest times.


ask her if she knows of Mosport here in Ontario.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> ask her if she knows of Mosport here in Ontario.


 Not possible to ask her now, however she did mention Road Atlanta. She said it was one of the better tracks before it was redone.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Just saw the weather report is even better. Sounds like a perfect day 68 and partly cloudy for the Glen on Saturday. See you all there.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Was planning on taking my 04 GTO to Watkins Glen, but discovered the power steering cooler is leaking this afternoon. Got to get that fixed for the Lordstown meet. So will be taking my 2014 320i to the Glen instead.


----------



## Kman220 (Feb 15, 2015)

oilburner said:


> ask her if she knows of Mosport here in Ontario.


I've heard of it. They do track days for bikes too right? I think I've seen bike there before


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Hope everyone makes it to the meet safely tomorrow. I am at Horseheads for the evening about 25 mins from Watkins Glen. My son had a front tire blow out on his way up, but got the tire replaced, so slowed him down a bit. Should be here in a few hours and will be staying with me. The good news is at least he won't have a blow out at 100 mph on the track. Be safe.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

The weather report is even better - 70 degrees and sunny for Watkins Glen for tomorrow. Perfect weather.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

We had six cars show up today, four members all with a guest and 2 non members each with a guest, so 12 people total. Oilburner and kman220 brought their Cruze's. Our group got joined up with a bunch of Camaro's including ZL1's and SS's, might have been some z28's. I have a video and a bunch of pictures I will post in the next day or so. I was pretty impressed with my son's Hybrid BMW AH3 accelerating so strongly staying close to a Grey ZL1 he was tailing. It was great meeting up with the members and their guests. Some of us were able to get together for lunch afterward. Pretty Awesome time. Perfect day - a little windy though.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I just got back a few minutes ago and I must express what a success the day was. 

Many thanks as always to those who make these events happen for the rest of us: please take a bow blk88verde. 

Also looking forward to see the pictures from today. 

Can't wait for next year. Maybe I'll put my garage queen on the track. But for now my focus is on Seoul where I am travelling to tomorrow.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks Tomko! I enjoyed the event so much the past two years, it was my pleasure to help make it happen. Really nice to meet the people from the forum and their friends/relatives and get to really push your daily driver in a safe controlled environment.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

blk88verde said:


> Thanks Tomko! I enjoyed the event so much the past two years, it was my pleasure to help make it happen. Really nice to meet the people from the forum and their friends/relatives and get to really push your daily driver in a safe controlled environment.


I also had a great time, not to often you can do something that would put you in jail if you tried it on the street. sorry I missed lunch but I did
hook up with dieselburner an bought his hitch. will plan on it next year, thanks again!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I tried uploading some pictures to this site, but I keep getting a message that I have exceeded my quota. Let's try this link, also have to get the video editing software (new computer) before I can load the track video, maybe tomorrow on that. http://www5.snapfish.com/snapfish/t...otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I also had a great time, not to often you can do something that would put you in jail if you tried it on the street.


 - Agreed. My son decided to do the 9 laps for the price of 6. They put him in with a group of Corvette's. While waiting in the line up to get onto the track, one of the Vette owners questioned if his BMW AH3 could run with the Corvette's. His response was that the AH3 has about 350 total HP and that should not be a problem. Needless to say my son wound up passing that Corvette on the track and the driver was ticked.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Here is the video, unfortunately as you will see, there seemed to be a couple of points around the track where there were slow downs. Not sure if it was because there were so many cars on the track or the ZL1 drivers were messing around, slowing to a crawl and then accelerating as fast as they could. Interestingly my sons Hybrid stayed pretty close to those Camaro's. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=om071vPlN-Q&feature=youtu.be I only have a 180 HP car, the cars ahead of me had no less then 350 HP (the white BMW) and more than 500HP the Grey Camaro.


----------

